# Grilling "s'mores?"



## MostlyWater (Jul 2, 2010)

Do I just wrap the s'more in foil and let heat up? Any idea for how long?    thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 2, 2010)

That's it.  Depends on how hot the grill is.  It's OK to open them up and check their progress.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 2, 2010)

like andy said, it depends on the fire. the graham cracker will burn and stick to the foil in no time over high heat. you really just need to warm them until it starts to melt. it helps to flip them a few times to heat them evenly.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 2, 2010)

I put my graham cracker squares on a plate, with chocolate on top, then I roast a marshmallow, put it on the chocolate, top with other cracker.  Sometimes I will place the graham cracker chocolate next to the fire, so it warms a bit, but the heat of the roasted marshmallow melts the chocolate just fine. I like to use the thin Lindt bars, creamy milk, dark with orange, dark with sea salt, for variety.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, I see it's not so simple ...... hm .....


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 2, 2010)

no, it's quite simple! Especially if everyone has their own marshmallow roasting fork. If you have a couple of kinds of graham crackers and chocolate available, everyone can mix and match up their own combinations.
and if you can make your own marshmallows, even better! Instead of vanilla, I like to use gran marnier. The toasting of the marshmallow really brings out the flavor!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 2, 2010)

Vanilla?  What ?


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 2, 2010)

have you ever made marshmallows? yes, vanilla. but one can use other flavors/extracts/liquors


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 2, 2010)

S'more - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 2, 2010)

Interesting, thanks.  But when do you add the vanilla extract ?


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 2, 2010)

I personally don't like a toasted graham cracker.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 2, 2010)

lol, no grill here, i do in microwave. put everthing together on small plate and hit 12 seconds. if not melted hit 10 seconds. simple as it gets.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## DaveSoMD (Jul 2, 2010)

MostlyWater said:


> Interesting, thanks. But when do you add the vanilla extract ?


 
 Wyogal was refering to if you made your own marshmallows, you would use vanilla to flavor them or you could use some other flavor for them. 

You don't add vanilla to smores.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 2, 2010)

Which is why I started the sentence with "and if you can make your own marshmallows..."
Amaretto would be good, too.


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 2, 2010)

With a good dark chocolate, they are divine!


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 4, 2010)

Made 'em tonite, OMG ........

Cinnamon graham cracker
Mint chocolate slabs, a few coffee chips
2 marshmallows
Poured amaretto over

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 4, 2010)

What did you pour the amaretto over?


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 4, 2010)

the marshmallows and chocolate.  It added a fabulous, adult taste !!!


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 4, 2010)

I just put it in the marshmallows. Did it make it soggy?


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 5, 2010)

it was fine.  we're not that fussy !


----------

